
Ask HN: Infrared camera demos for 5th graders? - spdustin
Here&#x27;s an odd one for you, a departure from code, but an opportunity to hack some love for science into some fifth grade (10-11 year old) minds.<p>Tomorrow, I will be demonstrating infrared thermography to a class of fifth graders, while volunteering in my son&#x27;s classroom. I plan to show them why metal &quot;feels colder&quot; than wood (showing how conduction extracts heat energy from their hands at various rates), why they can feel heat without touching something really hot (like the Sun!), and what parts of their body have (and therefore lose to radiation&#x2F;convection&#x2F;conduction) the most heat energy when there is an large difference between body temp and ambient temp, such as after exercise or when outside on a cold day.<p>Can you think of, or can you point me to, short but impactful demonstrations of heat energy and temperature that could best be visualized using infrared thermography, or ideas for hypotheses that could be quickly tested with an infrared camera?<p>I will be using a high quality FLIR E8, showing its live video stream to the classroom projector, and I am able to have student volunteers participate in experiments and&#x2F;or in formulating hypotheses.
======
detaro
Maybe point them at a computer or phone and show them that you can see where
parts are (inspired by seeing this tweet
[https://twitter.com/windyoona/status/692120239765602305](https://twitter.com/windyoona/status/692120239765602305))

------
bigiain
Extracting PIN codes from temperature differences on a smartphone screen. (If
your camera will detect that)

